# 10/10/03 Boston @ Bulls (Preseason)



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Eddy Curry returned to practice, although coach Bill Cartwright said he isn't sure if he'll play in either exhibition game this weekend. Scottie Pippen is expected to skip both games as well. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,5125893.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Add Robinson and Rose to the list of DNP's tonight and it looks like another great opportunity for players like Hinrich, Mason, Hassell, Gill, etc., to get some valuable PT. Maybe that's not so good for the preseason record, but these guys will need all the PT together they can get if they're to provide the team with quality depth off the bench. And we all know how important that is over the course of an 82 game schedule. Besides, it's an 8 game preseason schedule which means there'll still be plenty of games for the regulars to develop into a cohesive unit of their own.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I agree this is huge for Hinrich and Gill because they are new to the team. I hope sometime before preseason ends we get a least one game with everyone so a rotation can be formed. I realize though that Jalen is out but hopefully no one else misses all the games. I am ready to see Pip on the court I was hoping he would at least suit up tonight in front of home crowd even if he just played 5-10 minutes.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I am interested in seeing what kind of lineup Boston will play. They have a lot of duplication at some positions. They have Battier,Baker, and Blount at the 5. Pierce,Williams,Brown,Jones,McCarty all at 2/3. I guess Jones or McCarty could play a little 4. PG will be interesting too with Bank,James, and Delk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry won't play much tonight, if any. Wasn't that his first practice?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston lost to detroit, 104-89 in their first game. 

Kedrick Brown had 18 points. 5 rebounds, 2 assists and three steals. 

Boston doesn't have much height. We should use our height as an advantage. Boston had 27 t/o in their first game. We complained about our 25. Boston is a playoff team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown, baker walker james and pierce are starting., 


Crawford, hassell, Gill, Curry and Chandler. 

Starting five for both teams. Chandler was 16-24 from the floor all year against Boston. 

Curry against Baker! Advantage, Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry makes his first shot attempt of the year. 

Chandler another block


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Is there any Bulls-related chats going on anywhere?

Im just getting the PbP off nba.com , it'd be cool to get in a chat with a bunch of people, and anyone thats watchin it or listenin to it live.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler with 2 fouls already.

Maybe one's a technical foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, so it's two fouls and a technical, I presume. Only 3:30 into the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 4 t/o already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13-9. Celtics. They have 6 pts in the paint.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, C.C.C.P*, Fizer Fanatic, JRose5, itso, DaBullz)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

21-18 Celtics. Nice block by jamal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, C.C.C.P*, Fizer Fanatic, JRose5, itso, DaBullz)


I know. It's Friday night.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Im here*


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Are they still playing? 'Live stats' haven't updated at NBA.com since 7:01 in the 1st.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

There it updated. Wow, 7 assists for Crawford with 4:15 left in the first.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down by five and i thought they played awful in the first quarter. 

6 t/o!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls down by five and i thought they played awful in the first quarter.
> 
> 6 t/o!!


Who's got most of the turnovers? nba.com doesnt keep that individual statistic for some reason.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Who's got most of the turnovers? nba.com doesnt keep that individual statistic for some reason.


Chandler has two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are playing better. 

16-15 rebounds. Gill leads the bulls with 7 pts. Baxter 6 pts and 4 rebounds.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ugh not what we wanna see Kirk:
(4:31) [CHI] Hinrich Turnover: Bad Pass (2 TO) Steal: Battie (2 ST) 

He'll be alright though, just workin out some kinks.
:yes:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls are playing better.
> 
> 16-15 rebounds. Gill leads the bulls with 7 pts. Baxter 6 pts and 4 rebounds.


Are they really??

Our guards + Marshall, are a combined 4-19. Eddy Curry is 1-1 in *9 minutes.* Here we go again. 9 minutes, and 1 FG attempt. What a way to get ready for the regular season


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Are they really??
> ...


He has only had one practice.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Are they really??
> ...


Nevermind, they are probably crowding curry. And I would be too, since our guards have demonstrated effective use of the brick tonight.

Thank god my football team is good this year, or I just might commit suicide.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cubs up 2-1 in the fourth.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> He has only had one practice.


I am not saying that he should be doing more. But one shot attempt?? What gives??


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Cubs up 2-1 in the fourth.


***Prepares to shoot himself in the head***


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

(1:29) [CHI 40-40] Chandler Free Throw 2 of 2 (4 PTS) 
(1:29) [CHI 39-40] Chandler Free Throw 1 of 2 (3 PTS) 

2 in a row!


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Crawford- 2-8 from the field and 1-3 from the line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

awful first half. 44-40 Celtics. 

Celtics 35% Bulls 33%.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Crawford- 2-8 from the field and 1-3 from the line.


The more things change......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Fizer Fanatic, ScottVdub, The Krakken*, TellCoby, hps, FBarley, newmessiah10, unBULLievable, JRose5, futuristxen, King James, DaBullz)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford does have 7 assists in 12 minutes of play to go along with his 5 points.

Not too shabby.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lonny Baxter with 4 offensive rebounds in 12 minutes.

He's a stud.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Lonny Baxter with 4 offensive rebounds in 12 minutes.
> 
> He's a stud.


Also 8 points.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The celts are playing basically an illegal defense most of the first half. Anytime Curry or Chandler entered the paint, they were doubled, regardless of whether they had the ball or not. The refs only called two illegal defenses against the Celts. They were illegal about 80% of the time. 

Kind of an ugly first half for both teams.

No Fizer. He must be sitting this one out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with zero minutes.

I was looking at last game's box score. If Curry had played, gotten all of Fizer+Baxter's minutes, he'd have had to score 22 points for the Bulls to win. Fizer+Baxter did contribute 10 rebounds, too, which Curry probably wouldn't have done.

This also assumes that Indiana wouldn't play O'Neal for more than the puny 23 minutes he got.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler has played 41 minutes in the two games and has 10 blocks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 12 t/o, Gill has 4 of them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wood walks the bases loaded to face IRod with 2 outs. Cubs up 2-1 still, 5th inning.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Wood walks the bases loaded to face IRod with 2 outs. Cubs up 2-1 still, 5th inning.


Got out of one there, nice K on Pudge.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wood strikes out IRod.

*whew*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry 
13 minutes
4 PF
1 FGA


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is Scottie somewhere on the bench in this game?

Curry has 4 fouls in 13 mins 

Bulls once again struggling from the line(only 63%)

Boston up 54-48.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls better find some consistent offense or Boston is going to bust this game open.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

can i get a update on the game. i just came in

who's doing good


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How do you get 4 fouls in 13 minutes? actually it's less than that according to the updates, cause he only had 1 foul in 9 minutes. That's pretty incredible. A feat unto itself. And how is the guy we're supposedly running the offense through only gotten up 1 shot attempt?

This must be a fascinating game to watch.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> can i get a update on the game. i just came in
> 
> who's doing good


Gill 3-5 FG, 2 AST, 2 STL, 1 BLK, 7 Pts, but 4 TO
Crawford with 7 assists, but 33% FG shooting (7 Pts)
Baxter 3-8 FG, 8 Pts, 4 Off Reb in just 12 minutes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4:12 61-52. Celtics.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

okay, this NBA.com courtside thing is screwy. Curry still has only played 9 minutes and he has 6 points now.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Gill 3-5 FG, 2 AST, 2 STL, 1 BLK, 7 Pts, but 4 TO
> ...


thanks i see were stil at it with the turnovers :no:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Crawford's got 8 assists, but has turned it over 4 times in 20 mins.

Bulls overall have turned it over 16 times and Boston 17.

This really must be an ugly game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Kirk comes in, the Bulls make an instant run...just like when he came in the second quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Notice Walker and particularly Baker. If Baker can be a contributor for this Celtics team, they're going to be extremely tough.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Crawford's got 8 assists, but has turned it over 4 times in 20 mins.
> 
> Bulls overall have turned it over 16 times and Boston 17.
> ...


we really have to clean up these toirnovers before the begining of the season it getting out of control


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Positives(stastically) for the bulls so far:

Chandler's got 3 blks in less then 20 mins. That makes it 11 in just over 40 mins. so far.

Crawford's 8 assists. He had 6 last game.

Bulls' 18 assists on 21 made FGs.

Gill's consistent outside shooting.

Negatives:

TURNOVERS AND FREETHROWS!! :upset:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Banks:
8pts 1 reb. 1 asst.
Hinrich:
3pts 1 asst. 3 reb.

Also, we're hanging in, in this game. If one of our guys goes on a tear we could win this in the 4th.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1st and 2nd with 2 outs in the cubs half of the 7th.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

wow pierce 9 Free Throws in 15 minutes who is gaurding him?:upset:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich another steal... this cat just sees the floor.

And, the Bulls go up.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> And, the Bulls go up.


like music to my ears:grinning:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich a block from behind on Pierce.

If I would have to pick a comparison it would have to be Gary Payton.It's not that he is necessarily a great man defender, but he is able to see everything before it happens and put himself in the right position.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

New pitcher for Marlins. Walks Ramirez on 4 pitches to load the bases. 2 outs, cubs up 2-1 in the top pf the 7th


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:12.9 BOS - V. Baker steals the ball from K. Hinrich 

LOL. embarassing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kendall Gill baby!! His shooting so far has been great.

Bulls up 63-62 at the end of the 3rd qtr.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

63-62 Bulls. 

Bulls 40%, Bst, 33%. 

Gill 12, Chandler 11. 

Pierce 15 Walker 14, Brown 11. 

Chandler has, 6 rebounds 3 blocks. 

Crawford, Gill and Chandler 4 t/o each.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Vin Baker with his 3rd steal. He's a stud ;-)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Yell looks like a world beater. I wish the would just tell him to take the first half of the season off, so that he would be fresh for the second half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Vin Baker with his 3rd steal. He's a stud ;-)


LOL


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Mason hits a corner jumper on a feed from Hinrich and the bulls go up by 4. 72-68.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kerry Wood in trouble. Base hit, walk, nobody out in the bottom of the 7th. Nursing a 1 run lead (2-1).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 72-68. Celtics have us out rebounded by 3.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sharing is fun! Bulls have 23 assists on 26 made field goals


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Vin Baker with his 3rd steal. He's a stud ;-)


:laugh:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Another steal for Hinrich.

He just gets it. You know how when you watch Artest and his feet are just locked in with the man he is defending--same feeling.

bulls up by 10 78-68.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Infield out brings the run home for the fish. 2-2 game, 2 outs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk is 1-6 FG. Both our PGs r struggling with their scoring. Though they have made it up in other ways.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls on an impressive run to take a 10 point lead with both Walker and Pierce sitting on the bench.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

looks like marshall has caught fire


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Marshall with back to back 3pters!! Bulls up 10. Timeout Celtics.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall 3 straight 3 pointers after shooting 3 FTs on the previous attempt (was fouled)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kirk is 1-6 FG. Both our PGs r struggling with their scoring. Though they have made it up in other ways.


Kirk is hardly struggling--box scores lie. He is the force behind this run.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kirk is 1-6 FG. Both our PGs r struggling with their scoring. Though they have made it up in other ways.


thats the sign of good players.. you cat get ur offense going find other ways to impact the game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

IRod basehit gives the fish the lead. 3-2, still 2 outs.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Kirk jumps in front of Banks, and Banks dribbles it out of bounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The 5 guys the Celts have in the game are a combined 6-29 FG shooting for 19 total points this game.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Another steal for Hinrich.
> 
> He just gets it. You know how when you watch Artest and his feet are just locked in with the man he is defending--same feeling.
> ...



Good to hear. Is he fouling a lot though? If he can contain that and still be aggressive on defense, then I'll be happy.

I'm not watching the game but shooting and turnovers are not good. I guess they're a little rusty.

That's one reason why the Rose injury is worse than it actually seems. In the preseason, we need to have the entire team play together so they can get used to roles on offense.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This is our guy--Gary Payton.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pierce, Walker, and Brown are combined 13-29 FG for 42 pts, and they're sitting on the bench.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich 2PF in 23 minutes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

looks like our scrubs are better than their scrubs.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> looks like our scrubs are better than their scrubs.


yep:yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> looks like our scrubs are better than their scrubs.


Looks like we agree on something. Our 3 through 5 are better than theirs, on paper.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich for 3,
cats not going to be backing up anybody.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like we agree on something. Our 3 through 5 are better than theirs, on paper.


actually I was referring to our 6-whatever vs. their 6-whatever.

Isn't it basically hinrich and marshall and baxter leading this charge? That's our bench.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Lonny Baxter having another solid game. This guy is such a professional. 12 pts, 7 boards(6 offensive) on 50% shooting.

Our big guyz(Marshall, Tyson, Baxter) have done a great job tonight.

The FT dilemma is gonna be there this season too. Bulls r 16-28(57%).

Kirk with a 3!!

Bulls up 83-72 with under 3 mins. left.

Boston's 2 main guyz were taken out the same time our C-Unit was taken out.

This is a good win with everybody contributing and playing great D for the final 1 and a half qtrs.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Didn't the Bulls send Baxter to Europe?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

anyone watching this game wanna say anything about Mason?

He appears to have racked up 7/4/3 in about 9 minutes of play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> actually I was referring to our 6-whatever vs. their 6-whatever.
> ...


Marshall was our #2 player last season (and probably still is).

But hey, those three you mentioned are winners tonight.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Hinrich for 3,
> cats not going to be backing up anybody.


he isnt exactly playing against anyone thats great right now


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Mason's been playing more then 9 minutes. But he looks more comfortable, still kind of invisible, though.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich another 3 to beat the clock.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I assume you all are watching nbatv or something.

Whats the deal with KH?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

We have a new starting pg... what else can I say.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

another pick for Hinrich at the buzzer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Goodwin triple into right centerfield gap. Man can he fly!

Cubs down 3-2, 1 out in the top of the 8th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> We have a new starting pg... what else can I say.


wow that didn't take long.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Randall Simon homer!

Cubs up 4-3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win. 90-78. We were still out rebounded. 49-42. 

Celtics 30 t/o Bulls 20.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PF comparison

in 23 minutes each:

Chandler 11 Pts, 6 reb, 1 stl, 4 TO, 3 blocks
Baxter 14 Pts, 8 reb, 1 TO


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Boy he smacked that one. 

And the Bulls win by 13!

Still way too many TOs, but they created a lot more, it looks like. Sweet.

Marcus Banks tallies 1 Assist and 8 TOs. LOL!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

9 , 4 and 4 for Kirk with 3 steals and a block in 29 minutes of action ..... and who brought us back into the game with Yell and Baxtative ( he just goes right through you ) riding off his charge 

Kirk probably kidded himself into thinking that he was playing Slitherin to gee himself up ... but hey whatever floats his boat

Good job rook


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, C.C.C.P*, Fizer Fanatic, SPMJ, Nesovic, Nater, TellCoby, hps, Jumpman23, unBULLievable, The Franchise, JRose5, Mongoose*, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Knicks Junkie, Nokio8423, DaBullz)


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 9 , 4 and 4 for Kirk with 3 steals and a block in 29 minutes of action ..... and who brought us back into the game with Yell and Baxtative ( he just goes right through you ) riding off his charge
> 
> Kirk probably kidded himself into thinking that he was playing Slitherin to gee himself up ... but hey whatever floats his boat
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It was a bad game all around, but when the bulls needed to play they did!! 

BC is dividing the minutes pretty even all around.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

More comparison:

Brown+Walker+Pierce 42 pts, 13 reb, 5 ast

Curry+Crawford+Chandler 24 Pts, 10 reb, 10 ast


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> It was a bad game all around, but when the bulls needed to play they did!!
> 
> BC is dividing the minutes pretty even all around.


I wish you guys could see this game, it reminded me alot of the JWILL/NJ game where you saw a player get more confident as the game wore on. 

Hopefully this will have a more lasting effect then that Jersey game.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> More comparison:
> 
> Brown+Walker+Pierce 42 pts, 13 reb, 5 ast
> ...


Chandler is playing well

and this was Curry 1st preseason game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So now that we got the monkey off our back and won a preseason game can we agree that wins and losses in the preseason are meaningless?

I want to start seeing those turnover numbers go down, and start seeing better shooting out of Hinrich and Crawford. If it means losing a game or two in the preseason to get the rust knocked off then so be it, that's what the preseason is for.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Couldn't see the game...but for anyone who did: Can the turnovers be attributed to the Bulls increased emphasis on pushing the ball up the floor? Or would you attribute it to something else?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Curry is still a pathetic rebounder for his size :uhoh:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Curry is still a pathetic rebounder for his size :uhoh:


how are u gonna make that assumption based on a preseason game that he didnt even play much in?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> how are u gonna make that assumption based on a preseason game that he didnt even play much in?


Assuming? He's always been a bad rebounder. His senior year, he only avg. 9 rpg... 4 boards last year.... He's just an awful rebounder for his massive size.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> Assuming? He's always been a bad rebounder. His senior year, he only avg. 9 rpg... 4 boards last year.... He's just an awful rebounder for his massive size.


yeah but u said he still is, when its a pre season game. wait til the season starts to make that distinction. We really dont know what hes improved upon. Judging by a pre season game then that means he must have become a lousy scorer too because he didnt score much tonight either.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> Assuming? He's always been a bad rebounder. His senior year, he only avg. 9 rpg... 4 boards last year.... He's just an awful rebounder for his massive size.


Despite his un-massive minutes (19).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Curry is still a pathetic rebounder for his size :uhoh:


You do realize that eddy had one practice, then this game. 

We won't argue with you. He does need to work on rebounding. 

The Bulls got outrebounded by 7 rebounds against a much smaller Celtics team


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> More comparison:
> 
> Brown+Walker+Pierce 42 pts, 13 reb, 5 ast
> ...


No excuses, DaBullz! Look at the scoreboard. 90-77.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> No excuses, DaBullz! Look at the scoreboard. 90-77.


hahahah


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I had a migraine last night so I watched the game from the couch.
Here are a few of my impressions.

Hinrich looked alot better last night and still kept up his agressive face up defense. It looks like a main staple in Kirk's game is to press and deny his man the ball. Hope he keeps it up.

Eddy looks like he's in terrific shape. 

Linton Johnson makes me hate Erobbery and his non producing *** that much more. Linton plays w/ passion, Erobbery got boo boo and doesn't play. Erobbery is just plain dumb, he's got 2 guys infront of him that are sitting and he doesn't want the time to play. It's too bad desire isn't part of Erob's extreme talent.

Chandler is going to be a freak this season. He has the looks a man this season, I think he's going play like a man this season. I worry about his technicals, playing with emotion is great but getting t's is not. You don't win games by losing your head.

Kendall Gill, I was thinking he might be too old to be a contributor. After watching the first 2 games, I am thinking extension  I like what I see from Gill. Gill is the mayor with the ability to hit his shot. 

Celtics that impressed me.

Kedrick Brown, wow! Kid has mad hops and makes you guard him at the 3 point line.

Vin Baker. Alcohol abuse ruined many a career, here's hopin Baker returns to the quality player he was before his habit.
He looks like he's lost 25 pounds. He's got his quick post game moves back and he will help the Celts. Baker is a legimate threat as comeback player of the year.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Curry is still a pathetic rebounder for his size :uhoh:












I'm not so sure...lets wait for the season to begin.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

As an aside.

Tommy Heinsoln (however you spell his name - the Celtics "color guy") has GOT to be the absolute worst announcer there is! I can understand rooting for your team, but is there a bigger homer out there than this guy? His whole "the Celtics can do no wrong and all the other teams stink" routine is really irritating!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> As an aside.
> 
> Tommy Heinsoln (however you spell his name - the Celtics "color guy") has GOT to be the absolute worst announcer there is! I can understand rooting for your team, but is there a bigger homer out there than this guy? His whole "the Celtics can do no wrong and all the other teams stink" routine is really irritating!


While Red Kerr isn't prone to debasing the other team, he's a major homer as well! But I love it, especially when he turns into a pure fan down the stretch!

Oh, and as far as homer announcers are concerned, Ron Santo most definitely belongs in the Homer Hall of Fame!

Hey, but what's wrong with having homers as local announcers? With all the puke that passes for national coverage these days (eg. Psycho Steve Lyons on Fox Sports during the Cubbies playoff series) there's nothing wrong with listening to a guy who's passionate about the home team!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> Vin Baker. Alcohol abuse ruined many a career, here's hopin Baker returns to the quality player he was before his habit.
> He looks like he's lost 25 pounds. He's got his quick post game moves back and he will help the Celts. Baker is a legimate threat as comeback player of the year.


Amen

I really want to see Vin do well.

Good luck to him


----------

